# Search error



## Pit (Jun 11, 2011)

Got the following error trying to search the bbs. I tried from two different PCs and same error.

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1011

Edit: found the help page concerning this error. Search phrase was "Wyndham points" in case that helps.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2011)

The VBulletin search function doesn't work well - the best was to search TUG is to plug this into your google search box:

*"topic"site:tugbbs.com*


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2011)

and this link is significantly easier and faster

http://search.tug2.net


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 24, 2011)

I noticed that other people have had the same problem too with this error message here:_*"Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in */home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php* on line *1011"*_​I tried to go to Google but don't know how to search there by user name, key words as well as by a Forum thread.  Can that be done?

I logged out and in again and cleaned the cache but it didn't make any difference.  This is from a PC with Ultimate Vista.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2011)

did you try the link I posted?

its as simple as it gets for searching all of TUG, and never generates an error.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, I tried but it tells me that the person is offline so that doesn't help me much finding what I was looking for.  I tried to search on my Mac but had the same problem.

How can we search now if we want to do it by user name, by key words and by thread?  I gave up so didn't find what I was looking for but I knew that this person had posted it before so may contact him privately as he may remember his post.

Will "searching" be fixed when you upgrade to the new version?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 25, 2011)

I certainly hope so!


----------

